# Rebates



## Jesse (Nov 29, 2012)

Are these things seriously ending tomorrow? Is the 24 TS-E that I'm hopefully buying when I'm at B&H next month seriously gonna be $250 more?


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 29, 2012)

Jesse said:


> Are these things seriously ending tomorrow? Is the 24 TS-E that I'm hopefully buying when I'm at B&H next month seriously gonna be $250 more?



My 2cents: Canon will extend their rebates through x-mas.


----------



## Jesse (Nov 29, 2012)

Fingers crossed they do until Jan 1


----------



## wookiee2cu (Nov 29, 2012)

Rebate on the 5D MIII expires 1-5-13, I imagine Canon will extend the other rebates until then... maybe even up the rebate amount?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 29, 2012)

Sales are slow(for everyone), and Canon needs to get the best possible sales figures for the 2012 fiscal year which ends December 31.
Every year, they have their biggest and best discounts in December, Nothing should change this year in that regard.


----------



## Jesse (Nov 29, 2012)

I'll be in NYC from the 27th-1st. Hoping the planets align.


----------



## Tristan944 (Dec 6, 2012)

It's been my experience that Canon "rebates" are fake, in that they save you no money. When I was buying my 7D + 18-135mm kit, a $300 rebate did not change the price. Same for the 70-200mm f4 is usm I just bought. Before the rebate the price on Amazon was $1200. Once the $150 rebate started, Amazon showed an MSRP or $1350 and sold it for $1200. The "rebate" wasn't a rebate. It was a marketing ploy to make people think the price has been lowered, when in reality, its the same price as before the rebate.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 6, 2012)

Tristan944 said:


> It's been my experience that Canon "rebates" are fake, in that they save you no money. When I was buying my 7D + 18-135mm kit, a $300 rebate did not change the price. Same for the 70-200mm f4 is usm I just bought. Before the rebate the price on Amazon was $1200. Once the $150 rebate started, Amazon showed an MSRP or $1350 and sold it for $1200. The "rebate" wasn't a rebate. It was a marketing ploy to make people think the price has been lowered, when in reality, its the same price as before the rebate.


Now that Canon has MAP Pricing, the Rebates are real. Canon has always required that Rebates be given based on the MSRP, and, in the past, that has indeed resulted in higher prices at discount stores. 
However, thats not the case any more.
$2099 for a 70-200mm MKII lens is a good deal, but I bet I can find one either for less, or in a package deal before the end of the year.


----------

